# Wood Identification?



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

How do you guys identify wood when harvesting from deadfall? This one is being donated to a non related site that has an auction to raise funds for Cancer Research.

Maple, ash, poplar, Elm? Any help is appreciated


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't know which wood is it, but the result slingshot is very very nice!
After see first pic, I think it is not ash.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks, it feels very nice and sturdy in my hand.

Samples of off cut:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

It looks like soft wood to me, I guess Poplar


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice work on that natty! Great deadfall find!

Sorry I can't verify the wood, but I would also guess poplar, especially from the appearance of the end grain.

I hope they start the bidding at $40-$50 for that one.

Hat tip for your generosity with the donation!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

E.G. said:


> It looks like soft wood to me, I guess Poplar


Thanks.

I believe Poplar is considered a hardwood in N/A. Either way, it is thick and sturdy. Definitely not as soft as pine. I just carved some of the off cuts and it takes some work.

I wish I knew more about trees. The only ones I am 100% sure of, are the ones that come off our oak tree in the yard.



KawKan said:


> Nice work on that natty! Great deadfall find!
> 
> Sorry I can't verify the wood, but I would also guess poplar, especially from the appearance of the end grain.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It was a fun build, just finishing up the final coats of finishing oil and wax. It's for a Shaving forum of all things. They have many subforums and I have posted quite a bit about slingshots over the past year.

I'm throwing in this one I made too. It's a 3/4" board cut. Lots of bands, pouches and ammo to get the winner started.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

My guess is Linden. Some might call it basswood or lime tree.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. I wish there was an easy way to identify it. They need barcodes or item #s like produce at the market.

I clamped it in my Ridgid Clamping Station, wrapped some 3/4" TBG around the tips and pulled back with a lot of force and there was no movement or issues

I'm guessing this one is the same.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Looks like poplar to me...regardless of what kind of wood it is, it sure is a beautiful fork...nice...really nice

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmmm It kind of looks like Maple to me. The bare fork looks very weathered and if were Poplar like we have around here in Northern Michigan it would have probably started rotting away rather quickly on the ground. Regardless what wood it is, it's a beauty!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone recognize this one?


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

That's fruit wood from the look of the bark. If I had to guess, I would say plum.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

VAshooter said:


> That's fruit wood from the look of the bark. If I had to guess, I would say plum.


Thanks!!!

After Googling "plum bark", it sure does look like it. Likely Pembina Plum which is common up here.

It's a fruit wood, so should be good for a slingshot. It was in a bucket of works that were from my yard, so wasn't sure where or when I got it.


----------

